# Shipping Toolbox to Canada & red seal exam



## macsas (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi there,

Myself & my boyfriend are hoping to move to Vancouver. He is a qualified motor mechanic with about 14 years experience. Does anyone know approx how much it would cost to ship his snap-on tool box from Ireland to Vancouver? How long it takes? Can you recommend any shipping companies?

Also, is it difficult to get a job without the red seal exam? Does anyone have more information about this? Is it worth doing?

Thanks for any information you can give!

Sarah & Gav


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Is I really worth shipping the toolbox? All the power tools won't work here (without expensive adapters) and it's my understanding many other tools are different too... Most people I know sell their tools and start buying again over here.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

We are selling all my partners tools before we go, as like above, most of the items need new adapters due to voltage difference in canada.


----------



## Kathleen Kischer (Feb 1, 2012)

macsas said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Myself & my boyfriend are hoping to move to Vancouver. He is a qualified motor mechanic with about 14 years experience. Does anyone know approx how much it would cost to ship his snap-on tool box from Ireland to Vancouver? How long it takes? Can you recommend any shipping companies?
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah

There is alot of work for mechanics in Alberta. In BC you do not need to have the Red Seal but you will need to pass an exam in Alberta.

His tool kit can be over $1500.00 to ship over but it is still worth it.


----------



## Kathleen Kischer (Feb 1, 2012)

*Tools shipped to Canada*



Kathleen Kischer said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> There is alot of work for mechanics in Alberta. In BC you do not need to have the Red Seal but you will need to pass an exam in Alberta. Most of the work is in the north in Edmonton, Grand Prairie and Prince George in British Columbia
> 
> His tool kit can be over $1500.00 to ship over but it is still worth it.


There is alot of work for mechanics in Alberta. In BC you do not need to have the Red Seal but you will need to pass an exam in Alberta. Most of the work is in the north in Edmonton, Grand Prairie and Prince George in British Columbia

His tool kit can be over $1500.00 to ship over but it is still worth it.


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> Is I really worth shipping the toolbox? All the power tools won't work here (without expensive adapters) and it's my understanding many other tools are different too... Most people I know sell their tools and start buying again over here.


I shipped over my tools from the UK. Being in the construction industry most of my power tool were 110v anyway and work perfectly fine without expensive adapters, and the cordless chargers mostly work between 100v and 240v so again a new plug top and we were good to go. Power tools are very expensive here compared with Uk so my advice is ship away regardless of the cost, because they will be part of a container load anyway.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

my OH is a mechanic also and we shipped over all his tools. We shipped his snap on tool box complete with all tools and the entire shipment complete with some other items was 3 pallets. We did a groupage shipment and the total cost was a little over 2,000 euros. Most garages over here expect you to have your own tools and in our case it certainly wasnt an option to come here and buy them all again. much cheaper to ship them. Good luck. There is lots of work for mechanics but the wages is not as high as you might think and yes, you can work here without red seal but will need red seal to get PR which we have just applied for. Good luck. PS. Rural Alberta a great place to go if you are looking for higher wages. mechanics earn up to 26.00 dollars an hour whereas in Winnipeg where we are OH is on 22.50 per hour. Big difference.


----------

